# Autokauf bei mobile.de



## Headhunter (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei mobile.de nach einem neuen, gebrauchten Auto gesucht und bin auch auf ein gutes (zu gutes?) Angebot gestoßen.

Im Angebot stand, dass sich der Verkäufer (privat) in Hannover befindet. 

Ich habe also den Verkäufer angeschrieben weil u.a. die Angaben zur Laufzeit von HU/AU fehlten. 

Zurück kam folgende Mail: 



> Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort und für Ihr Kaufinteresse.
> Ich bin ein privater Verkäufer.
> Das ist mein Auto (1 Hand, Unfallfrei, ohne technische Probleme).
> Das Auto ist in Deutschland angemeldet (Deutsche Papiere/Nummernschild).
> ...



Also schrieb ich ihm das Ganze nochmals auf Englisch. 

Die Antwort: 



> Thank you for writing back and for the interest in buying my car.
> I am from the Netherlands (Alkmaar). The car is located here in the Netherlands too.
> 
> The car is in good condition (no technical problems and no accident history). There are no visible scratches and no rust (corrosion).
> ...



Er hat mir auch gleich ein Bild von sich und seiner Frau mitgeschickt.

Mir kommt das Ganze ein bischen ,,komisch" vor. Euch auch?

PS: Ich habe ihm geantwortet und mal gefragt wie er sich die Bezahlung vorstellt.


----------



## Teleton (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Offensichtliche Abzocke.
Die machen sich nichtmals die Mühe den Brief individuell abzufassen
I am 48 years old. I am the first owner. We decided to sell the car because this is our second car. The car has never been imported (registered) in the Netherlands. We decided not to import (register) the car in the Netherlands because the taxes are 


Hier auch fast wortgleich
http://www.sicherer-autokauf.de/cases/best_cases.php?page=2


----------



## Headhunter (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

Was mich aber jetzt wirklich wundert ist die Antwort auf meine letzte Mail. 



> Thank you for your message.
> 
> We propose you to meet on Saturday at 10:00 a.m. in xxx - TÜV-Station. We totally agree to check the car by them and if there is something wrong, we will support the checking costs.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte ihn gefragt ob es ok ist an dem Treffpunkt zu einem TÜV zu fahren und das Auto durchchecken zu lassen. 

Auch wundert mich, dass ich bar zahlen soll (was ich ja auch will). Ich hatte fest damit gerechnet das sie das Geld vorab haben wollen. 

Was soll ich machen? Können die mich immer noch irgendwie abzocken/betrügen?

Auf jeden Fall fahre ich da nicht alleine hin, mein Schwager und mein Schwiegervater werden mich begleiten.


----------



## Goblin (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*



> Auf jeden Fall fahre ich da nicht alleine hin


Ich würd da gar nicht hinfahren. Kling alles sehr dubios


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*



Headhunter schrieb:


> Was mich aber jetzt wirklich wundert ist die Antwort auf meine letzte Mail.



genau dieselbe Antwort ist hier aufgetaucht
Ententeich &bull; Thema anzeigen - Rechtsenten, Autoverkäufer mal ne Frage

und hier :
http://foren.germany.ru/arch/showmessage.pl?Number=17326674&Board=auto&Cat=&page=&view=&sb=

Klingt sehr wenig vertrauenerweckend. Würde  auch empfehlen die Finger davon zu lassen


----------



## Headhunter (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*



> Klingt sehr wenig vertrauenerweckend. Würde auch empfehlen die Finger davon zu lassen



Ja, lasse ich auch.

Wobei es mich immer noch interessiert, wie sie mich bescheissen wollen. 

Die werden mir doch im Beisein des TÜV keine geklaute Karre andrehen wollen.

Oder passen sie mich (uns) vorher ab, ziehen uns eine über und sind mit dem Geld verschwunden.... Fragen über Fragen


----------



## BenTigger (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Doch, die Gefahr ist groß, ich habe grade im Fernsehen einen Bericht gesehen, in dem auch ein Käufer, der sehr penibel und misstrauisch war, alles OK befand, den Wagen beim Tüv prüfen lies und ihn dann kaufte. 14 Tage später, als er das Fahrzeug bei seiner Versicherung angemeldet hatte, stand die Polizei vor der Tür und hat ihm das Fahrzeug abgenommen. Die Versicherung stellte fest, dass das Fahrzeug gestohlen war und die Papiere sehr sehr gut gefälscht waren.
Geld Weg, Verkäufer weg, Auto weg....

Oder da war doch der 17jährige Freund eines Autokäufers, der beim Autokauf erschossen wurde, und der Käufer selbst der das Geld in der Tasche hatte, grade noch flüchten konnte. Auch das ist möglich.

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen oder nur mit der Polizei zusammen auftauchen


----------



## Headhunter (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*



> Ich würde die Finger davon lassen oder nur mit der Polizei zusammen auftauchen



Das würde ich am liebsten machen 

Aber ich glaube kaum, dass die Polizei davon so begeistert ist.


----------



## Teleton (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Im oben verlinkten Fall wurde im letzten Moment die Hinterlegung einer Sicherheit eingefordert. 
Initiative sicherer Autokauf im Internet


> Dass es sich nun wirklich um Betrug handelte, wurde im letzten Schritt der Verabredung klar: Der Verkäufer bat Wolfgang B. darum, aus Sicherheitsgründen 2.500€ über die Postbank per sogenannter Minuten-Service-Einzahlung nach Frankfurt einzuzahlen und ihm einen Beleg dafür zukommen zu lassen. Er selbst würde es ebenso bei seiner holländischen Postbank tun. Der Verkäufer gab an, damit sicherstellen zu wollen, dass Wolfgang B. auch tatsächlich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt erscheint.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Na, damit ist ja alles klar. Natürlich sind dann die 2.500 Euro weg, und wer nicht kommt, ist der ominöse Verkäufer.


----------



## Eniac (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Das ergaunerte Geld landet dann in der Walachei und wird für Nobelkarossen, Klunker und Kaviar verprasst. Etliche Ortschaften im Armenhaus Rumänien sind so zu schnellem Reichtum gelangt.

--> How a Remote Town in Romania Has Become Cybercrime Central | Magazine



Eniac


----------



## Headhunter (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*



> Im oben verlinkten Fall wurde im letzten Moment die Hinterlegung einer Sicherheit eingefordert.



Das wurde in ,,meinem Fall" noch nicht gefordert.

Allerdings schreibt mir Herr Smidt nicht mehr, nachdem ich ihn als Scammer betitelt habe.

Ich habe übrigens mal bei der Polizei angerufen ob sie mich freundlicherweise zu dem Termin begleiten. Leider haben sie das abgelehnt, Samstag passt denen wohl nicht so gut.

Aber Sie haben angeboten, falls ich die Fahrgestellnummer des Autos in Erfahrung bringe, zu checken ob es sich um ein gestohlenes Auto handelt.


----------



## Eniac (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*



Headhunter schrieb:


> Aber Sie haben angeboten, falls ich die Fahrgestellnummer des Autos in Erfahrung bringe, zu checken ob es sich um ein gestohlenes Auto handelt.



Es gibt überhaupt kein Auto, nicht mal ein gestohlenes. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass früher oder später eine Sicherheitszahlung verlangt worden wäre.


Eniac


----------



## winemaker (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

hallo, habe textgleiche mail erhalten, wollte mich morgen in Bonn mit den Smidt`s treffen, bitte zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch(evtl telefonisch) kurz melden


----------



## Eniac (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Das Treffen wird natürlich nicht stattfinden und genügend Erfahrungsaustausch findest Du z.B. hier: Warnung vor Angebot Polo 1.2 mobile.de - Western Union Geldtransfer : VW Polo

Da haben auch schon Leute echtes Geld verloren, weil sie Geld per Western Union oder Moneygram überwiesen haben. Die Namen, Orte und Autos ändern sich, die Masche bleibt immer dieselbe.


Eniac


----------



## Goblin (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*



> Da haben auch schon Leute echtes Geld verloren, weil sie Geld per Western Union oder Moneygram überwiesen haben


Wer auf sowas reinfällt hat es ehrlich gesagt verdient abgezogen zu werden. Wie kann man an jemanden den man gar nicht kennt,einfach so Geld überweisen :wall: Warnungen gibt es ja im Netz und in diversen Autozeitschriften mehr als genug


----------



## Eniac (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*



Goblin schrieb:


> Wer auf sowas reinfällt hat es ehrlich gesagt verdient abgezogen zu werden. Wie kann man an jemanden den man gar nicht kennt,einfach so Geld überweisen :wall:



Einspruch, Eurer Ehren!

Die Masche mit den sog. Sicherheits- oder Vertrauenszahlungen ist perfide und für diejenigen, die sich nicht mit den Tücken der Bargeldtransferdienstleister auskennen, und das dürften die meisten sein, nicht durchschaubar. Die Zahlungen sollen nicht selten an die eigene Bekanntschaft oder Verwandtschaft erfolgen und wiegen so das Opfer in falsche Sicherheit. Niemand weiss, dass, sobald die Transaktionsdaten an die Gangster übermittelt sind, diese weltweit das Geld einkassieren können und damit für alle Zeit verschwunden sind. Hier sind eindeutig Western Union und Moneygram in der Pflicht!


Eniac


----------



## Goblin (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Na ja,ob Bargeldtransferdienstleister oder nicht. Solche Anzeigen riechen förmlich nach besch****

Geiz ist geil scheint wohl auch hier das Hirn zu blokieren


----------



## LaVela (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

War es vielleicht  dieses freundliche Ehepaar?

Scammer Gallery - Frederik Gytkjaer <[email protected]>


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Ich kenne die Fälle so, dass der Verkäufer kurz vor dem Date noch schnell als Sicherheit verlangt, dass der Käufer den Betrag per Western Union an seine eigene Frau schicken soll (der Sicherheit halber). 
Als Beleg verlangt der Verkäufer dann einen Scan des WU-Belegs und redet dem Käufer ein, dass das sicher wäre, weil es das Geld ja an seine Frau geschickt hat. Dass zur Auszahlung die Nummer reicht, vergessen die meisten.


----------



## Headhunter (3 Juni 2011)

*AW: Autokauf bei mobile.de*

Hi Zusammen,

wollte mich in diesem Zusammenhang auch nochmal zu Wort melden. 

Ich war natürlich nicht bei dem Treffen, ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Auto aus einem hier ansässigen Autohaus gekauft.

Zwar etwas teurer als zunächst veranschlagt, allerdings weiß ich da auch woran ich bin 

Danke nochmals für die vielen informativen Beiträge.


----------

